# Help sexing citronellas



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I was hoping it was a pair, but it's been many months and no courting (or fighting). Cit1 is larger and was in the 20gal for a few months before I bought and introduced Cit2. Cit1 is a little over 2yr and Cit2 is about 1.5yr. I dunno...What do you guys think? And sorry, no, I couldn't get a pic above the two, (they weren't havin' it!)

Cit1 









Cit2









Cit1 









Cit2









Together


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I really need to see a top shot, as they are, toes say poss. pair, bellys look male. Want to know for sure? Introduce 1 at a time in a tank containg a known female tinc and watch her reaction, courts a male, attacks a female.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Will any tinc work? Ive got a big female alanis in a 10 by herself.

Ill try and get a top shot, but these frogs were freaking out. They actually knocked the partially closed lid off the deli cup they were in!

A little more info...When I first put the smaller one in, the larger one (who'd been there for a couple of months) hopped after it...it never jumped on it once or rubbed its back either though..it just kind of stayed behind the smaller one immediately every where it went. The smaller one eventually stood its ground, then cowarded real low to the bigger cit. That lasted an hour or so, and now they get along fine.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

cit1









cit2


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

those are both male.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

The body and toe pads to me look like slender females. When you introduce the unknown to the known female, a single one should work as well. A female should receive the bear hug and body pressing, a male may get the hug, but it should turn into more of a stroking on the back if it is a male.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

on second thoughts, i agree with bill. those are fairly skinny if they're actually female.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh geez the "S" word...Please don't label my frogs as "skinny" unless I post with health concerns. They have round bellies (as you can see from the under shots) and are perfectly healthy. Just because they are not busting out the sides with lumpiness (and/or eggs if they are female) doesn't make them "skinny". And honestly, I don't care who disagrees with that.

No hard feelings though. I thought I'd throw that out there before I developed a headache from people telling me they don't look right and I might want to get fecals done. 

tommy


----------

